# Christoph Graupner - Chorale for the 2nd Sunday of Lent 1737



## Tasto solo

My "performance" of the chorale "Ich will alle meine Tage rühmen deine starke Hand" (All my days I shall praise Thy mighty hand) with which Graupner concluded his cantata for this day, the 2nd Sunday of Lent (Reminiscere Sunday) in 1737.


----------

